# waeco cruise control



## takmando (Nov 17, 2011)

hi .can anyone help me .i am after buying a waceo ms900 cruise control for my fiat ducato 2007 van . but for the life in me i can't find a dealer .has anyone bought one lately .if so where did you buy it and did you fit it yourself and does it work fine .and how much was it .if you don't mind me asking . thanks .takmando


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Takmando

Where are you posting from?

It would help a great deal if we knew - are you in France?

Dave


----------



## takmando (Nov 17, 2011)

hi zebebee .i live in france .but go back to lancashire uk now and then .thanks


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Hi takmando, check out German eBay like this one >Ducato cruise< , I got mine from one of the many dealers selling them on there. I'm also in France and have found the German ebayers to be 100%.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I think the usual problem with aftermarket cruise controls is that the ECU has io be re-programmed so it "knows" there is a cruise control fitted.

To the best of my knowledge CC is just a switch that "tells" the ECU to maintain the current road speed, the ECU then adjusts the throttle/injection system to maintain said speed. 

Simples!! (in theory!!)


----------



## takmando (Nov 17, 2011)

thanks john .but I've been stung for 400 quid before on ebay and i won't do it again. i'm not saying there not genuine .but I've had mi fingers burnt . thanks all the same .takmando


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Conrad Anderson in Birmingham?


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

javea said:


> Conrad Anderson in Birmingham?


Seconded


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Try >>>>waeco<<<<


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Hi takmando, I'm surprised that you were "stung" for any amount of money via eBay, if you do the transaction through them and pay via PayPal you as a buyer will always get recompense should any part of the transaction go wrong. I've spent many thousands of pounds / euros through GB, German and French eBay with barely a hitch strangely the only problem I've ever encountered is with U K sellers. I did ponder long before actually paying my money (€1350) for a welding set from a German seller but as with all other deals I've done through the German site delivery was quicker than I'd hoped for and the quality was even better!
If you are any where near me (in Mayenne) I'll do the transaction for you.


----------

